# Small dips at the end of a routed edge



## Russianspy (Nov 17, 2014)

At the end of each pass on my router table I am getting small imperfections where it looks like the bit is cutting a little (1/32 - 1/16 in) more than the rest of the pass. I've tried moving the fence in and out, but I just can't get them to go away. I have using feather boards in both the horizontal and vertical directions. Thanks for any help, this is my first router table project.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Do you have a picture of your set up?

If I had to take a wild guess, you have a two part fence and they are not in line with one another.


----------



## Russianspy (Nov 17, 2014)

It's a Bosch Table router ( http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1181-Benchtop-Router-Table/dp/B000H12DQ6 ), which does have a 2 part fence. Any advice on how to align the 2 sides? The 2 pieces of MDF bolt right to aluminum fence, but there isn't a way to adjust them in or out.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Dollars to donuts you have a split fence, right? I had the same problem with the split fence on my Ryobi table. Now, for critical edge routing I clamp on an auxiliary solid fence. Solves the problem.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

You could clamp on an out board fence if your boards are straight and equal widths. With this you are riding off the opposite edge. 
You can also adjust your existing fence by shimming behind them, a lot of the time just paper shims are enough.
Sounds like your boards may be dropping in the thickness of the cut when coming off the in feed fence. Out feed fence should be flush with cutter. Infeed fence should set in depth of cut.

Best wishes 
Lynn


----------



## Russianspy (Nov 17, 2014)

I tried the paper shims and they did the trick, thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I tried the paper shims and they did the trick, thanks so much for all your help!
> 
> - Russianspy


Glad you got it sorted out.


----------

